# Women will need short hair to stop spread of Covid, say experts



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2020)

Hairdressers need to revive the “hygienic-yet-trendy” bob cut and ditch blow drys to survive coronavirus restrictions threatening to decimate the sector, say industry leaders.

Covid-19 is reviving the iconic precision bob cut as the “safe” alternative to “lengthy” blow drys for longer locks, according to Tim Hartley, a former director at Vidal Sassoon.

The world-renowned hairdresser fears that the coronavirus is more likely to spread in long, wavy hair which has dominated female styles for years.

The bob cut became popular when sported by Hollywood star Louise Brooks during the 'flapper' era.









						Shorter hairstyles will help stop spread of Covid, say hairdressers
					

"The sooner the long tresses of yesterday are dispensed with, the more hygienic it will be for us all."




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m ahead of the trend with my ultra short hair then 

and for accuracy the need is not to blow dry hair for long periods of time not the length of the hair or gender of the hair haver


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 14, 2020)

Why doesn't SAGE have more hairdressers?

It's a scandal.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 14, 2020)

My hair is long and *very* rarely gets blow dried and I cut it myself. 
Bobs need much more regular work ... both cutting and blow drying to keep them right so it sounds to me like hairdressers trying to generate extra business.


----------



## SueEK (Jun 14, 2020)

My daughter in law is a hairdresser and has been in to work to go through all the rules that will have to be followed and there are many. One of which is if they colour the hair, it cannot be cut as well as they can only be in the chair for the shortest time. No blow drying, one person at the sink, nobody inside waiting,the list goes on. Such a hands on treatment needs rough rules though


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2020)

Suits me - I'd have to grow it a fair bit to achieve a bob though!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2020)

SueEK said:


> My daughter in law is a hairdresser and has been in to work to go through all the rules that will have to be followed and there are many. One of which is if they colour the hair, it cannot be cut as well as they can only be in the chair for the shortest time. No blow drying, one person at the sink, nobody inside waiting,the list goes on. Such a hands on treatment needs rough rules though


I have a mobile hairdresser so I doubt I will be seeing her anytime soon soon as she is normally here a couple of hours. She usually colour's, cuts, blow dry, manicure, and waxes.


----------



## SueEK (Jun 15, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have a mobile hairdresser so I doubt I will be seeing her anytime soon soon as she is normally here a couple of hours. She usually colour's, cuts, blow dry, manicure, and waxes.


Yes it’s going to be really difficult for them and for customers as will have to have things done in stages. I need a cut and colour and she is going to do it at home just before she starts work. I’m beginning to look like an old witch haha!!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Yes it’s going to be really difficult for them and for customers as will have to have things done in stages. I need a cut and colour and she is going to do it at home just before she starts work. I’m beginning to look like an old witch haha!!


I am not sure how mine will work it as she lives quite a distance away and tends to customers in a particular town /area in one day. I have had her for over 30 years.


----------



## Inka (Jun 15, 2020)

I have long wavy hair but never bother with a blow dry, just a trim, so hopefully i’ll be ok.

We could always use the headlice guidance and tie back hair longer than shoulder-length   Double the benefit.

I did read something about beards trapping Coronavirus particles though, so maybe we’ll all be changing our looks a little.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2020)

Since lockdown my son has not trimmed his beard and it looking quite busy. His hair is getting quite long and thick, but he goes to the Salon around the corner and just has a cut, so he will most probably getting his done before mine.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2020)

Long-term members may recall I have an obsession with short hairstyles on women  









						Long hair, short hair, (no hair!)
					

Which do you prefer? I used to have long hair when I was younger, but now it is relatively short. I don't think longer hair is good on a man if you're over 30 unless you're a rock star or whatever.  I really love short hairstyles on women. I only realised this a couple of years ago when I...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				












						Short hair - hot! Long hair - not!
					

...have you ever seen winona ryder in 'girl,interrupted' northe? ;)  Of course! Winona is on my list of all-time beauties (but only if her hair is short). I watched 'V for Vendetta' the other day and was pleasantly surprised when Natalie Portman joined the close-cropped brigade of beauties!:D...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				




I did discover that one possible reason for it is to do with the anatomy of the female jawline, a feature often obscured by longer hair - rather than'looking like a boy' with short hair, it actually accentuates the femininity of the person 











						Lower Third Facial Contouring: Male vs Female - Understanding the Diff
					

The perception of beauty and aesthetics are not only shaped by external factors such as trends, press and social media, but also by personal experiences and exp




					www.ifaas.co


----------

